

An atheist at Christmas: Oh come all ye faithless - scribu
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/dec/24/christmas-atheists

======
a3n
I guess I'm an atheist, but I don't care enough about it to make it part of my
identity.

"If the nativity to you is nothing more than a fairytale, how do you handle
Christmas?"

I enjoy it. I respect and enjoy my Christian and non-Christian friends and
family. I enjoy the decorations and trees, I don't mind the religious
decorations and messages at all. I go to parties and dinners, and sit quietly
during any prayer. I exchange gifts, and I get a lot of joy over delighting my
kid.

I understand the backstory of Christmas gift-giving. I don't worry about it,
it's a nice tradition to have, however it happens to fit into your life and
beliefs.

How lucky I am that I have Christian and other religious friends who think
enough of me to include me in their prayers.

I expect everyone to allow me to live in peace with my beliefs, and I do the
same for others.

This is quite apart from opposing coercion and indoctrination. Religious and
atheists alike can oppose those things and still love and respect each other.

As for the extremists on either side, I mostly ignore them.

Merry Christmas.

------
nextstep
You don't have to be theist to enjoy the modern Christmas tradition of giving
and receiving gifts and spending time with loved ones. Christmas is based of
the nativity fairy tale, but it's also based of solstice celebrations found in
any cultures. The modern Christmas celebration has more grounding in Coca-Cola
ads then biblical stories.

Atheists celebrating Christmas is no stranger than "Christians" celebrating
this truly secular holiday.

~~~
infruset
You remind me of Sheldon Cooper. :-)

Oh, and also, I completely agree with you.

~~~
nextstep
Had to look up who Sheldon Cooper is... Thanks? :)

Merry Christmas, Hacker News!

------
fallinghawks
Celebrate being a human, and celebrate having friends and family. Part of my
family is born-again Christian, but they have the class not to shove it down
anyone's throats. They say a few words of grace, and we tackle dinner. There's
no reason for hatred and opposition of either side: we choose mutual respect
instead of taking offense.

------
chrismcb
I don't understand the mentality of "I'm an atheist therefore I can't
participate in Christmas. So much that I felt dirty eating a Christmas dinner
and listening to 'Christmas' music" (As if "winter wonderland" and "jingle
bells" are religous songs) I would think that an atheist would love the
commercialization of Christmas, or the fact that most of the traditions are
non-Christian. But even all that, even if you don't believe in God, doesn't
mean you can't enjoy being with your fellow humans and enjoy a season of
giving. It seems to me that is being a non American and refusing to watch
fireworks on the Fourth of July... They are still fireworks, and they are
still cool to watch.

I can understand if you were a non Christian religious person that doesn't
believe in Christmas. But as an atheist, why should you care. Enjoy the
holiday as a day off work, with some cool lights and seasonal music.

------
shearnie
I intellectually border on atheism, but also acknowledge we do not know
everything. Additionally from my life's experiences and "heart" and
"spiritual" yearnings I live theistically.

The tensions of my belief rest in good company with the paradoxes of the
Christian message. I am glad for the community and mystery this faith has
enriched my life with.

Oh I love Christmas. Merry Christmas.

------
qwerta
Must atheists do not care. Christmas is not really christian exclusive
holiday.

There are more practical aspects. For example some companies force workers to
take 'voluntary' holiday. But why? Weather in winter is bad, and some people
are most productive when office is empty. I would rather save my holiday for
summer.

------
digisign
I think the question is a false dichotomy. Winter solstice festivals predate
(and have run in parallel to) to christianity. See saturnalia, yuletide, etc.

It's fine for an atheist to enjoy decorated trees, family, and eggnog, without
supporting the "bronze-age creation mythology" stuff of xmas and hanukka.

------
robobro
Celebrating this Christmas the good 'ol Subgenius way.

PRAISE "Bob"!!!!

